# Any out of state trips?



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

BumpRacerX said:


> Details on the MO and IL draw system. I searched last year pretty heavy a system like ours and couldn't find one anywhere.


Just did a quick search, seems some procedures have changed due to COVID19. I did it many years ago and recall MO was like ours but IL hunter pay $25 and register and if they do not pick a blind, money is not refundable. So only a dozen of hunters show up. 

https://www2.illinois.gov/dnr/hunting/Documents/2020_Waterfowl_Hunting_Procedures.pdf

https://huntfish.mdc.mo.gov/hunting-trapping/species/waterfowl/waterfowl-managed-hunts


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

It’s been 10+ years but I hauled my layout rig down to Barkley Lake Kentucky. We had a blast shooting divers down there in mid January.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Honestly, I wouldn’t go anywhere else in the MS flyway. If I was going out of state for divers/sea ducks it would be the east coast. If I was going for puddlers it would be Nebraska or Oklahoma.


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

Two on my bucket list are the Texas gulf and i'd love to shoot some widgeon and pintails on the west coast, Oregon/Washington.


----------



## Blacklabsmatter (Aug 28, 2020)

Hard to not love the flooded timber in Stuttgart. I’m looking into booking for next year again.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Been researching this quite a bit. 

Louisiana is super high on the list for me. Have some distant relatives along the I-20. Also some other contacts further south in the state. What a diverse mixed bag they can shoot at any given time.

Texas also high on the list. Cast and blast. Tons of open land with friendly people. 

Pipe dream trip would be California just to try to shoot a cinnamon teal.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

BumpRacerX said:


> Been researching this quite a bit.
> 
> Louisiana is super high on the list for me. Have some distant relatives along the I-20. Also some other contacts further south in the state. What a diverse mixed bag they can shoot at any given time.
> 
> ...


Regarding California/Cinnamon: I was able to accomplish this. We hunted Los Banos. Trophy Pintails, Wigeon, Grinners, GWT. Even shot a Canvasback and Ruddy.
It was weird cleaning trophy drake Sprigs to eat for dinner.
We kept the best ones.
I found out the Cinnamons are pretty uncommon. Mine was the ony one the club I was invited to hunt harvested that year.
Their season runs to the end of January.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Hunting the Great Salt Lake from a coffin box with 1000 duck silhouettes seems like fun.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I seen lots of cinnamons when I was station at Camp Pendleton which is just North of San Diego. Really regretting not killing one when I was out there.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Just got back from SEMO outfitters (SE Missouri) and want to say it was a great time. The owner, Shane Garner, was our guide all three days of the hunt and he worked extremely hard for us. On top of the fact that he is an outstanding caller




  








Image00001




__
The Doob


__
Dec 19, 2020








His main farm is 600 acres of corn with 500 acres of it flooded. It contains a mix of pit and box blinds suitable for whatever the conditions are. We shot 20, 24 and 9 ducks with the last day being cold enough to freeze the place up. No problem as they had pumps that circulated water to keep the hole open




  








20201216_094956




__
The Doob


__
Dec 19, 2020








As usual, a little better shooting would have garnered a few more birds but we bagged mallards, shovelers, gw teal and pintail




  








20201216_141852




__
The Doob


__
Dec 19, 2020







Already planning a return trip!!


----------



## #1WATERFOWLER (Dec 12, 2020)

Heading to NE over New Years hoping to shoot some Greenheads and Canadian Geese. Might get an invite to hunt in Arkansas in January. Planning a blast and cast to Kodiak Island, Alaska for December 2021.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I am over in Massachusetts. Sea ducks are not letting us down. This place is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Rolling the dice and going to Arkansas next week. Fields have a few birds but it’s slow in the trees. Hoping the cold front they are calling for actually happens and it could be good. I’m excited to be taking some michiganders on there first timber hunt, it’ll be a good time no matter what.


----------



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Headed to Southern Illinois in a couple weeks for some snow goose action.


----------



## Rhawk86 (May 21, 2013)

Wallis said:


> Rolling the dice and going to Arkansas next week. Fields have a few birds but it’s slow in the trees. Hoping the cold front they are calling for actually happens and it could be good. I’m excited to be taking some michiganders on there first timber hunt, it’ll be a good time no matter what.


I would love to know how this works out for you. Only if it is public though. I can’t pay for private timber. $$$$$


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Hunting some buddies fields in Holly Grove and Brinkley for specks and “trash ducks”. The rest of the time will all be on WMAs. It’s still bad slow down there and now it looks like it’s going to be rainy and windy so it more than likely won’t be any good. If the duck hunting sucks, we'll meet up with some other buddies and run hog dogs.


----------



## 3goldens (Sep 10, 2017)

Headed home from Arkansas as i type, not driving. Paid for private timber, and killed 3 ducks for 4 guys 3 days. It was tough. Mostly call and spread shy on what few was around. Did see ducks in missouri.


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

3goldens said:


> Did see ducks in missouri.


That’s the word on the street, they are killing them in Missouri, southern Illinois and Oklahoma right now but not much in the Natural State.


----------



## 3goldens (Sep 10, 2017)

Did anybody ssee the video from Lake St Clair this week?


----------



## JSchipper (Dec 8, 2013)

Has anyone hunted near South Central Kansas/ Northern Oklahoma? Not looking for spots just general hunting conditions. I know pheasant hunting is pretty stellar just trying to figure out if it would be worth the trip for my group in the future.


----------

